# Reese's Peanut Butter Cookies



## Cindy Pooh (Sep 3, 1999)

This is a great cookie and freezes well - in fact my husband eats them right out of the freezer...This is a fast, easy and delicious recipe!!! Reese's Peanut Butter Cookies1 cup butter1 cup smooth peanut butter1 cup sugar1 cup dark brown sugar2 eggs1 tsp vanilla1 tsp salt1 tsp baking soda2 cups flour1 bag chocolate chipsCream butter, peanut butter, sugars and vanilla...Add eggs.....Stir in dry ingredients.....Stir in choc. chips.....Bake 350 degrees for 10-12 minutes


----------



## moms777 (Jan 29, 2000)

Sounds like something my kids will love! I'll try it out one of these days!!!!


----------



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

Made these yesterday - they are great! My only question is -- how do you keep enough around to put in the freezer?


----------



## Granny (Jan 9, 2000)

My grandchildren loved them. Like slb says, how do you have any leftover to freeze?Granny


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Your killing my diet!Wes


----------

